# The Double Tree for AC08



## Paiseleymonster (Jun 8, 2008)

I know the overflow hotel is full up for AC08, but will anyone else be staying at the Double Tree instead? It's about 4-ish blocks from the 'con, and I'm staying there with Havoc and a few other people.

Anyone else gonna be there too? We should organise a room party or something. Hah!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 8, 2008)

Real men stay at the Quadruple Tree.


----------



## Twile (Jun 8, 2008)

On that note, 'neer, which hotel are you staying in? ;p


----------

